# It's A Girl!!!



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

WAHOO!!!!!!!

June 6th, 2007 @ 11:26PM my wife gave birth to the most beautiful little girl!

Isabelle Grace
8lbs. 3oz.
and healthy as a baby can be!!

I'm so excited!! I just wanted to share this with everyone!

Now to try and raise her right and get through this scary phase of figuring her out! :laugh:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Great news. Have fun with your lil one. Have fun getting up in the middle of the night, but itll be worth it.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congratulations mate! Great news!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations to you both


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the joys of parenthood .. and your wife is probably already planning the next 

She might let you help by the time that the second one comes along 

She will insist that you take over with the third !!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations for the both of you. I am sure you will make good parents and live up to the great responsibility that you now have in raising a child. Good luck and hang on.....changes are coming to your life in the near future.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Great news - congratulations to you both. You have a great deal to look forward to now - your life is no longer your own!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats..hope Mom and Baby (and you) are all doing well.

It was 5 years ago today that my partner and I celebrated the birth of my little girl and there's nothing better in the world than being a Dad!

Best of luck :smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations to you both. I echo all the comments above.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you, and glad to hear she's in good health!

I'm sure you'll both make great parents. Congrats again.


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Congratulations to you both. May you have all the joy of watching her grow day by day.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Awesome, congrats to both of you!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congratulations to the both of you! :4-clap: artytime:

Being a parent is the most amazing experience in life.

Now start planning for education by slipping away a couple of bucks every week, because when it comes time to shell out for college etc., you would have already 'squirreled' it away, and it will not be so much of a burden. :grin:

Finally, don't forget to start planning for the multi-lined telephone switchboard too. :laugh:

Kind Regards,


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your daughter.

Parenthood is a joy, and a wonderful experience..


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

:4-clap: Congratulations! However, when she reaches her teen years, my condolences. :scared: Just kidding. Enjoy to the full.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

> It's A Girl!!!


:4-surrend:4-whip::4-treadmi:jail::4-scared:

You are in big trouble, the boys are the nice ones. ray:

Congrats regardless :wave:


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Pass them around, and congrats to the new dad!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations to you and your wife - really great news!




speedster123 said:


> You are in big trouble, the boys are the nice ones. ray:


Ha ha, wrong... Girls are a dad's blessing. :smile:


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Just saw your wonderful news: looks like your life is now blessed with your own dear "Amazing Grace"!

Best wishes! 
. . . Gary


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

You have a right to be excited mate. All the best and congratulations to the trio of you. :grin:

So, when's Isabelle joining the TSF addiction?. :laugh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

How did I miss this!?

Pass me a cigar so I can properly congralute the new parents!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

congrats to ya. i remembe how i felt when my son was born. great times ahead for you!


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you to all! We are having so much fun (and frustration) right now that my life couldn't be better! I just hope I can be a good dad!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I'm sure you can be. :wink:


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Whoa, I need to check this area more often.

Congratulations my friend, she'll bring you years of happiness (at least 8 :tongue: )

May you raise her well!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

gamerman0203, you haven't been through this *special day *before, but *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!*


----------

